# BBQ World Championship, Memphis in May 5/16 - 5/19



## magnus (May 12, 2018)

http://www.memphisinmay.org/events/world-championship-barbecue-cooking-contest/event-details/

Is anyone going this year, be it competing with a team or just going to check out the event?  I would like to help or volunteer for anyone who is competing.  Just let me know.

This will be my first time there.  It would be cool to meet up with other SMF folks if anyone is planning to go.  If so, please send me a message and I'll buy ya a beer.  If you are paranoid or too busy to meet then you can ignore this entire thread. 

Have any of you, SMF members ever been to this event in the past, either participating or simply attending?  Did you earn a decent rank or were you a judge?

I am going each day, any advice you guys have would be appreciated. 

Thanks everyone.


----------



## yankee2bbq (May 12, 2018)

I would love to go!!  I am interested in this thread...


----------



## magnus (May 12, 2018)

yankee2bbq said:


> I would love to go!!  I am interested in this thread...



I’m excited.  Let me know if you decide to go yankee!


----------



## yankee2bbq (May 12, 2018)

magnus said:


> I’m excited.  Let me know if you decide to go yankee!



Sure will bud!


----------



## magnus (May 17, 2018)

I thought more people would be interested in this event.  Apparently no one cares.  Oh well.


----------



## bbqbrett (May 17, 2018)

I would love to go to that but I already had other vacation plans which actually start on the 19th.


----------



## noboundaries (May 17, 2018)

magnus said:


> I thought more people would be interested in this event.  Apparently no one cares.  Oh well.



Hey, Magus. I think it is great you're excited about going, especially if you're new to smoking meat. The ever present aromas and infectious energy of the crowd is incredible to experience. A lot of us have been to events like it in the past and were just as excited as you. Personally, after attending similar events three or four times as a member of general public, they all kind of smell and feel the same; fun but crowded. 

I thought I could learn something from tasting the Q sold to the general public by the award winning competitors. So did my family. When they said, "Gee, Dad, I like yours better," I realized there is a difference between competition Que and homemade Que. Homemade Que is tailored to personal taste, not judging parameters. 

Go, fully absorb the experience, the people, and their energy. It will be money and time well spent.


----------



## gmc2003 (May 17, 2018)

magnus said:


> I thought more people would be interested in this event.  Apparently no one cares.  Oh well.



It's not that no one cares, but it is a heck of a drive for some of us. Go have fun, enjoy and pick as much info as you can. If I lived closer then it would probably be on my schedule. As I've never been to a comp.

Chris


----------



## magnus (May 17, 2018)

noboundaries said:


> Hey, Magus. I think it is great you're excited about going, especially if you're new to smoking meat. The ever present aromas and infectious energy of the crowd is incredible to experience. A lot of us have been to events like it in the past and were just as excited as you. Personally, after attending similar events three or four times as a member of general public, they all kind of smell and feel the same; fun but crowded.
> 
> I thought I could learn something from tasting the Q sold to the general public by the award winning competitors. So did my family. When they said, "Gee, Dad, I like yours better," I realized there is a difference between competition Que and homemade Que. Homemade Que is tailored to personal taste, not judging parameters.
> 
> Go, fully absorb the experience, the people, and their energy. It will be money and time well spent.



Thank you noboundaries!

I'm like you said this is a chance for me to learn and enjoy all the elements of an event like this.  I have bbq'ing for many years but as you pointed out, it's been for myself, family and friends.  Competition Que seems almost intimidating so I am interested in seeing how these teams operate.


----------



## magnus (May 17, 2018)

gmc2003 said:


> It's not that no one cares, but it is a heck of a drive for some of us. Go have fun, enjoy and pick as much info as you can. If I lived closer then it would probably be on my schedule. As I've never been to a comp.
> 
> Chris




Thanks Chris.  I don't blame you if the drive is a long one for ya.  It was only a 6 hour drive for me to get to Memphis.  I plan doing just as you said - having fun and learning.


----------



## bbqbrett (May 17, 2018)

magnus said:


> Thank you noboundaries!
> 
> I'm like you said this is a chance for me to learn and enjoy all the elements of an event like this.  I have bbq'ing for many years but as you pointed out, it's been for myself, family and friends.  Competition Que seems almost intimidating so I am interested in seeing how these teams operate.



You should definitely check it out then.  I checked out a couple of small comps locally and it was cool. They were pretty small though only 25-30 competitors but once they knew my friend and I were actually interested in comps and not just looking for free food they were all pretty nice.  After that I have competed a couple of times myself but have not been able to for quite a while.


----------



## texomakid (May 21, 2018)

So Magnus did you make it to Memphis for the BBQ Comp? Would love to see some pics and maybe some insight?


----------

